# Pictures of APC members



## AaronT

Well here I am w/ my little sis; what do you look like?


----------



## Gomer

That would be me.....ummmm...fixing...err...undestroying...Amano's Light Stand.


----------



## Piscesgirl




----------



## danio27

My picture...


----------



## gnatster

I'm on the left


----------



## defdac




----------



## JanS

Hi.....


----------



## Error

Heh, we should get a personals thread started...


----------



## dennis

Sorry, bad hair day I guess our avatars give a fair resemblance.. except your PG, not even close


----------



## mm12463

Little hard to find a picture of me not at a bar.


----------



## Piscesgirl

> except your PG, not even close


Are you trying to tell me I'm a poor artist?  I don't have highlights in my hair anymore and it is cut short, and that picture was taken in the middle of Summer by someone trying to be funny. My office is freezing thus I am forced to wear fleece in the middle of Summer. Finally, after much fighting, I've been assigned a portable heater this week! YAY! (they clocked my office at 52 degrees - the trouble is, one control for approximately 10 offices, my side being really cold and the other side of the hall being very hot. No, the other side wouldn't trade with me but they always complained about the heat ).


----------



## JanS

Don't feel bad about the art abilities PG (I think you did a fine job on yours anyway).... I'm a southpaw and a right handed mouser so I'm doomed when it comes to that stuff.
Gosh, I wish I could trade offices with you. Ours is like a sauna every morning when I come in.....

Hey, I want to see more of the member pics - they're fun!


----------



## niko

Hey this idea to post our pictures started in the chat room. There are quite a bit of people that never go there. Check the chat room out, it's become a great place to meet!

Pretty:









Funny, creepy:









--Nikolay


----------



## cS

*My Pocket Protector is in My Other Purse.*









I am a plantoholic and my pocket protector is in my other purse.

---

_From an e-mail forward today. Ha ha ha :lol:_

"This Idea Is ElimiGREAT!"

Have you seen that show ElimiDATE? Oh man, it's a keeper. They pair up one guy with four girls (or vice versa) and then, one by one, he kicks them to the curb until he's left with the one with the largest breasts. It's easily the most brilliant show since Small Wonder got canceled.

The only problem is that everyone on the show has the IQ of tomato juice. So I think they should have a Joe Millionaire-esque spin-off. Imagine if the four lunkedheaded college boys were paired up with a woman who was secretly a PHD in, say, organic chemistry. Then, during their outings, the woman is instructed to discuss her field of expertise as much as possible, even while the men resort to their usual lower-common-denominator innuendo to try and get in her pants.

 
*Boy:* So, what do you like and stuff?
*Woman:* I like studying heterogeneous catalysts and cleavage of structural proteins.
*Boy:* Cleavage! Yeah, baby!
*Woman:* I also enjoy working on RNA isolation by acid guanidinium thiocyanate-phenol-chloroform extraction.
*Boy:* Right on. I like basketball and gettin' busy.
Then, after the four dupes have gone out with the genius, they are rounded up and given an exam on the subject matter. Whoever scores the highest gets a scholarship at the community college of their choice.

This will be a great show. It will be called "EluciDATE".


----------



## skinns

heres myself...


----------



## mm12463

*Re: My Pocket Protector is in My Other Purse.*

CS wins. That's has to be the funniest post I have read in a long time. Maybe you should change your major and pitch that in Hollywood. Thank god I read this at home, I might have spewed coffee on my computer at work!


----------



## baj

saving some bandwidth....


----------



## tanVincent

me and my son...










Cheers
Vincent


----------



## Mack

ello!


----------



## John P.

Awww, what the heck:


----------



## JanS

Cool! I was hoping it would keep going - I'm fascinated with putting faces to the names.

Perhaps we could talk "the powers that be" into making this a sticky. :roll:


----------



## travis

I do a lot of lurking and reading here at APC :wink: I haven't posted too much as I'm still a bit intimidated by the sheer amount of brainpower floating around this place.


----------



## spyder

Ah, summer...


----------



## Norbert Sabat

Here i am...in polish mountains (may 2005)


----------



## iris600

I'm amazed at the number of younger folks on here... (I have to admit I'm one, a recent college grad)
It's good to know the interest in plant and things beyond video games is thriving. 
I'm originally from Chandler, AZ but moved to the frigid (and I mean cold, it's -15F out right now)north for college, and never left. I was a plant science student at Cornell, now I work for the USDA and I'm currently applying for my grad work at Penn State.
So how did *you* get interested in plants?


----------



## PetersCreek

Here's my Cowboy Action Shooting alter ego, Red Goat Jackson...

















____________
PCAK


----------



## JanS

You do the action shooting stuff too? My Hubby is big into those events as well.
That must be black powder in the photo, right?


----------



## turbomkt

JanS said:


> You do the action shooting stuff too? My Hubby is big into those events as well.
> That must be black powder in the photo, right?


If there's any black powder it would be in the pistol (assuming one is strapped on the right leg/hip). The rifle is a repeater that uses regular rounds.


----------



## david lim

My girl and I at a japanese restaurant enjoying ice cream in San Fran. W00t! what a time we had. Let's see more pics.


----------



## Roy Deki

Here's one of my daughter and I soaking in a hot-tub in Monterey Ca. This was taken about three years ago.


----------



## dmartin72

Gaithersburg, MD 20878


----------



## dwhite645

Here's me laying a beatin' on some innocent cinder blocks. This is one of my many other interests as well, some say I'm too well rounded


----------



## IUnknown

Camping with my dad,


----------



## Jumbo Tummy

That's me and my brother. I'm on the left.


----------



## Jdinh04

Gee, I was just about to make a thread on this since I just took a picture of my self. 

Now that I saw this thread, i'll post a picture of my self. 

Yikes, on a sunday night finishing up some homework, grabbed the camera and snap a picture of me!

^_^ enjoy!


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx1

Mmwah as of 3/13/05


----------



## Jason Baliban

Me


----------



## fishdude1984

hey dwhite645, is that a springfield?


----------



## JanS

How did I miss the latest pics? Very cool! I hope everyone keeps them coming....  

Craig, that is one cool pic. BTW, you look like one of the guys on Thirty Something. ;-) 

Jason, you look right at home behind your guitar.


----------



## gnome

JanS said:


> Craig, that is one cool pic. BTW, you look like one of the guys on Thirty Something. ;-)


Peter Horton? Gosh - I haven't heard anybody even mention that show in forever. I watched it when I was Ten-something  .


----------



## lorba

that me, on a field trip few years back


----------



## bc_hawaii

Here's me at junior function:


----------



## arellanon

Here's my pic:


----------



## Jason Baliban

Bump!!


----------



## Luke

me and my little fishy-guy in-training 
[he is almost 3 now....this pic is him at around a year, i think, it has all been such a blur....]


----------



## JaySilverman




----------



## chubasco

North Kutah Beach


----------



## fredyk

Picture taken at Potomac Valley Aquarium Society Fall Fish Festival.

Discus Hans from Stendker-German Discus, USA in red shirt

Mark in green shirt

See 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/gallery/browseimages.php?c=15&userid=723
for pictures of his Discus.










Cheers,
Mark


----------



## EcleckticGirl

The SWOAPE Gang after the aquascaping demo at our September meeting.










Left to right around the tank (APC handles), EcleckticGirl, ElectricHead,Troy McClure, rwoehr, MatPat, Jack W, ctmpwrdcamry & (Wayne I don't think is on APC?).


----------



## [email protected]

*hello*

This is not the best pic bu I hate to have my pic taken.


----------



## Megil Tel'Zeke

there you go now you've seen me.


----------



## standoyo

hi, that's me on right with cast of my TVC at work...


----------



## DaFishMan

Older pic









Later pic








Scary eh ?


----------



## raven_wilde

me in a bathtub.


----------



## DaFishMan

Wow, between Angls186 and Raven, I'd say it's gettin warm in here *whew !*
*runs outside for cold air


----------



## raven_wilde

you boys... sheesh


----------



## plantbrain

Just to stop the myth that I'm some old greybeard dude (maybe later if I don't get eaten by croc first).........

Jason, we gotta do some plant music jams. I cannot wait till xmas break into the studio I go! "I am Santa Claus!"


----------



## Jason Baliban

plantbrain said:


> Jason, we gotta do some plant music jams.
> I cannot wait till xmas break into the studio I go!


That would be classic!!!

What are you putting together in the studio? If you wanna lay down some bass, and send me your tracks, i will lay guitar over it. Maybe just a quick jam, Satch/Vai style. I use protools.....I could do it pretty easy. Hopefully we could put something together.:supz: :supz: :supz: :supz: :supz:

jB


----------



## Dewmazz

DaFishMan said:


> Wow, between Angls186 and Raven, I'd say it's gettin warm in here *whew !*
> *runs outside for cold air


Lol! I think it's nice to see more, um, women (with less of an age difference) in the Planted Aquarium Hobby. *cough* :roll:


----------



## plantbrain

Jason Baliban said:


> That would be classic!!!
> 
> What are you putting together in the studio? If you wanna lay down some bass, and send me your tracks, i will lay guitar over it. Maybe just a quick jam, Satch/Vai style. I use protools.....I could do it pretty easy. Hopefully we could put something together.:supz: :supz: :supz: :supz: :supz:
> 
> jB


You know, Primus like stuff. I'm an extremist
The band wants some stuff done so I'll come in and figure out something they might. I might just do it myself later. I have fretted/fretless Warwicks, a fair amount of effects. Play blue slide on the fretted with distortion. Freaks them out. I play soft tapping mellow stuff also. But there is always going to be some jumping involved.

I'll send it once we get it done. 
My green thumb has other uses, the funky kind

Can you believe I use to have David Lee Roth/Spicole hair?
Haha, hippy boy. Oddly, many still think I'm a surfer. No one thinks I keep aquariums though. I never tell any of the gals I've gone out with that I keep fish nor rattle on about it to them. If they want, they can get involved and ask.

One thing about the folks here and on these site, they are very nice folks in person. We can come across very grumpy(at least I do) on line.

Tom Barr

Tom Barr


----------



## Paul Higashikawa

Jason and Tom, remember to let us APC folks download for free if you do make some tunes together! Or at least some discount


On the note of having more girls, yeah, it's nice. I still second the APC Dating Forum for (good) single plant growers out there who are not being appreciated by the rest of the human population. Maybe Art can consider it~


Good to see more and more new faces. You guys(and gals) make it happen!


----------



## Robert Hudson

I don't know Tom, I think I see a couple gray hairs!:drinkers:


----------



## raven_wilde

Paul Higashikawa said:


> On the note of having more girls, yeah, it's nice. I still second the APC Dating Forum for (good) single plant growers out there who are not being appreciated by the rest of the human population. Maybe Art can consider it~


Hate to burst your bubble but the big problem I see in an APC dating forum is that members are so spread out around the world... and planted tanks aren't exactly the kind of hobby you can just leave at home while you go jetting about the globe trying to meet people!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa

raven_wilde said:


> Hate to burst your bubble but the big problem I see in an APC dating forum is that members are so spread out around the world... and planted tanks aren't exactly the kind of hobby you can just leave at home while you go jetting about the globe trying to meet people!


Hey, dating is just a beginning. But we all gotta take that first step, or rather, have the first chance to make things happen. The rest is up to the members. Just a thought, man. Don't be so serious. It's like the plants. Just let it be. If it will grow, then so be it. Also, that's why we have a clevel lil device called Timers and automatic feeders and families who can feed them for us. Oh, and let's not forget phones so we can call them to remind them if need be.

Love knows no distance~ You're talking to a man who will be flying half the globe to see his girl next week. Atlantic Ocean? That is nothing!

Good luck to all y'all


----------



## ranmasatome

Paul Higashikawa said:


> Love knows no distance~ You're talking to a man who will be flying half the globe to see his girl next week. Atlantic Ocean? That is nothing!


lol..Paul... man after my own heart.. she is for me also literally half way across the earth.. 12hrs time diffference.. geez..i have done that 26hr flight trip 8 times now...


----------



## raven_wilde

Wow, gotta give the two of you some props- my last relationship couldn't withstand eight hours of driving time- perhaps I am needy.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa

5 years going on to 6, baby 

Me-----Houston
Her-----Stockholm

Maybe you are not needy because you are just like all my other friendsLOL 
Maybe I'm the one who's a lil off, haha! I'm stubborn like that~

But this is my philosophy on love: If a person can even find at least one person he loves truly and she loves him with equal amount if not more, then the rest is easy. I feel it is better to find a true love who lives half a world away than a temporary passion that might end at any minute by a mere whisper from the wind. Plus, I'm poor; cannot do that initial love chase and take her to fancy dinner places too many times. Once is enough

Maybe I should start another thread about long distance relationships. J/k
Seriously, we are all only human and we deal with what life throws at us the best we can. Keep looking, you will find someone worthy of your love!


----------



## standoyo

plantbrain said:


> Just to stop the myth that I'm some old greybeard dude (maybe later if I don't get eaten by croc first).........


you must be kidding... is that your son's picture? :biggrin:


----------



## plantbrain

Paul, I don't want the gal to have the same hobby as me
It's like talking about work and you both have the same job

Robert, I'm just happy to have some hair, I don't care what color it'll be

Raven, 8 hours is long haul. No that's not needy. Not everyone can withstand that much distance. 

Read the Grapes or Wrath, the part about the male Gopher. He has everything, food, water, safe predator free home, but is missing one thing, a female gopher. So he goes down the hill by the predators, where there is little food etc.....so sometimes you have to take risk and travel.

But that is 1/2 the fun................



Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## plantbrain

J-
I'm heading to do recording later this week with a pro drummer.
I might buy a digital 8 track recorder and a drum sampling machine. 
Then I can send you a CD to play over on. 


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Jason Baliban

Yeah man!!

Let me know.....i am itching for a project.

jB


plantbrain said:


> J-
> I'm heading to do recording later this week with a pro drummer.
> I might buy a digital 8 track recorder and a drum sampling machine.
> Then I can send you a CD to play over on.
> 
> Regards,
> Tom Barr


----------



## [email protected]

raven_wilde said:


> you boys... sheesh


men what would we do with out them


----------



## [email protected]

*better pic me and my rug rats*



[email protected] said:


> This is not the best pic bu I hate to have my pic taken.


----------



## ranmasatome

That middle kid of yours sure knows how to dress for halloween!! wow!! amazing!!! he/she even added that plastic sheen!!..


----------



## [email protected]

ranmasatome said:


> That middle kid of yours sure knows how to dress for halloween!! wow!! amazing!!! he/she even added that plastic sheen!!..


 Neighbors kid


----------



## plantbrain

That's starting them in the hobby young

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## [email protected]

plantbrain said:


> That's starting them in the hobby young
> 
> Regards,
> Tom Barr


To tell ya the truth my daughter was the one who got me started, she wanted a fish and we bought a betta and a bowl. After research we went to a 5 gallon and then a 55 gallon, who knows may be some day a 100 gallon.


----------



## plantbrain

Stealing the kids hobbies? hehe

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## [email protected]

*its all good*



plantbrain said:


> Stealing the kids hobbies? hehe
> 
> Regards,
> Tom Barr


I consider it an even exchange, they steal my sanity  I steal there hobby to regain my sanity. \\/


----------



## DaFishMan

Heya Plantbrain, I wish ya werent' so far.. Guitarist here, although a little rusty, I like Hendrix, Vai, Satriani. To stuff like Linkin Park, Korn, Pink Floyd.
I started setting up my pc to be a 'studio' (a few years ago) and bought the midi keyboard and audigy internal drive etc and even have an old 4 track kickin around.. Need software and knowhow.. And more practice time, hardly playing lately. Need some inspiration I guess. I'd love to hear some of your tunes.

And hear you peoples on the long distance thing.. Not everyone can hack it, although works great for some.. I have a 'special penpal' who is quite far, like an 8 hour flight away, just kinda crossing my fingers right now. She has some NICE tanks. Kinda frustrating though, when you want that someone to be CLOSER.

I'd say a lady into fish/plants is best for me, you share a common hobby, and some of my 'dreams' include a larger place, with a fishroom with angels and discus, & crypts and mosses everywhere... So yup, someone who'd share that and take part instead of giving the Evil Eye (I've had THAT before lol)


----------



## Phil Edwards

Hmm..let's see if this works


----------



## vivalagourami

Here's a pic of me...
Is it cool for a fishkeeper to like fishing? Just curious. That is a Rockfish. I caught it and ate it, and it was tasty. 

hxxp://www.anrjb.org/rockfish2.jpg

Nice to *see* you all


----------



## turbomkt

Just put this on PT as well...

My cousin and I a bit back.


----------



## MiamiAG

Which one are you?

Just kidding...


----------



## figgy

Well, here's my better half, Sweet Gina Kane, the Best Bulldog Puppy EVER!

{I'm the one behind the camera...]


----------



## [email protected]

figgy said:


> Well, here's my better half, Sweet Gina Kane, the Best Bulldog Puppy EVER!
> 
> {I'm the one behind the camera...]


What a cutie


----------



## plantbrain

vivalagourami said:


> Here's a pic of me...
> Is it cool for a fishkeeper to like fishing? Just curious. That is a Rockfish. I caught it and ate it, and it was tasty.
> 
> hxxp://www.anrjb.org/rockfish2.jpg
> 
> Nice to *see* you all


Question is, would you eat a gourami?
I've eaten pleco, Discus among others, and yes, they were tasty.

Pretty scrawny rock fish

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## oceanaqua

I'm Asian so I eat anything thats alive =D. In Vietnam Gourami are plentiful, many of them end up in Jars or make into jerky. If you go to an asian market you probally see a Gourami in the can section among with other weird critters. They are very tasty. We also use Vals(the plant) as a vegetable dish and dip. There are quite a few aquatic vegetable eaten too. I never try discus before, how are they?


----------



## vivalagourami

He he! Yeah it is kinda of a scrawny rockfish. 
See I'm from the east coast, so I had never really seen a rockfish before. Hence the picture. I swear I'm not nerdy enough to have my picture taken with every fluke I pull out of Long Island Sound!

I did catch bigger ones, I swear. Rockfish don't have to be real big to keep and this boat I was on had two pool prizes. The normal on for the "jackpot" fish, and one for total fish mass...so everyone was keeping little rockfish for the total pool prize. 

I did hook some Ling cod, but those have to be 2 feet I think to keep, so I don't think there were any Ling Cod keepers that day. I aslo hooked some REALLY nice Whitefish...but since this was out of San Diego, the seals were very pleased with me. By the time I got them up, they were reduced to Whitefish heads.

And to answer your question. I would totally eat gourami or discus...although I'm not sure how to cook it. When all else fails, I deep fry. Bread it and throw it oil and ANYTHING tastes good. Only caveat is...once I name it, I can't eat it. And I'm not sure I would go into Chinatown looking for a gourami...but since NYC Chinatown has about everything, I'm confident I could find one. 

I had a dwarf gourami (Gumpy) for almost 3 years, and when s/he died, there was a proper burial. LOL!


----------



## raven_wilde

oceanaqua said:


> I'm Asian so I eat anything thats alive =D. In Vietnam Gourami are plentiful, many of them end up in Jars or make into jerky. If you go to an asian market you probally see a Gourami in the can section among with other weird critters. They are very tasty. We also use Vals(the plant) as a vegetable dish and dip. There are quite a few aquatic vegetable eaten too. I never try discus before, how are they?


Wow, Gourami jerky... I never knew. I've eaten sunfish, and having also raised them up aquariums I guess it's kind of the same thing.


----------



## dmartin72

Have you seen how big some gourami get?


----------



## T-Bone

Heres a pic of me, and my girlfriend. We were at a friends wedding, I don't normally look that posh. But thats the only good picture I have atm.


----------



## freydo

thought i would resuscitate this thread. this is me enjoying the two days of summer here


----------



## Lauren




----------



## defdac

Your taste in cars is excellent 8)


----------



## standoyo

wow what powers of observation! :razz:


----------



## Lauren

haha thanks, I love her. This is an old picture, but my favorite are always the action shots. I'll get more when I go back to the track in May


----------



## Gumby

I just realized I've never responded to this thread...

Here ya go:









Me being my tall self with an exgirlfriend:









Dressed up:


----------



## dennis

Well, I see why that relationship did not work


----------



## Gumby

To tell ya the truth, the majority of the girls I've dated were under 5'3". I'm almost 6'6".

I don't necessarily have a thing for short girls, just seems that there's not many tall(er) ones I find very attractive/avaliable.


----------



## Dewmazz

Hey, I'm not in here either. hmm.
Sorry the picture quality is poor (no digital camera!). I'll look for a better one later. I'm in the middle, with my dad and older brother.


----------



## JanS

Holy moly Gumby.... I'm only 5'1", so I could look you right in the navel when I talk to you... LOL!

Dewmazz, you look really familiar. Do you go to ACA conventions or anything?


----------



## Dewmazz

Hmm. odd. Honestly, I don't know what ACA is. I did a google search, but there are some funny things that also have ACA (american children of alcoholics for instance). I've never been to any kind of (aquarium related) convention, though I would really enjoy it. Maybe my avatar has been around so long, it gets into peoples' heads :lol:.


----------



## Gumby

I think in this case, ACA= American Cichlid Assoication.


----------



## Dewmazz

In that case, no. :noidea: Don't know why I seem familiar. I do have a wonderful albino oscar though  . I can literally hear him crunch his food sometimes, even a foot away from the tank. It sounds like eating an icecube to put it in perspective. OFF TOPIC


----------



## Tankman

Hi people,

I deleted my pics here BUT they're at my website which also has archives of my planted tanks 

cheers!


----------



## therizman1

Heres a pic of me...


----------



## Rickylp

me and my brother´s daughter


----------



## SkinniMini

Me, during an offshore fishing trip.


----------



## bpimm

It's the only picture I have handy.










Brian


----------



## QuantumCranker

old thread.....but new guy!!!


----------



## Jimbo205

Tankman, nice website. The text was chopped off in only one or two sections but very nicely done. I may be asking you some questions when I get back from vacation. 

My photo is on my Profile. 

As soon as I get comfortable with how secure a 'home' website would be for myself and family photos, I will make one. I have heard things about doing this that have made me want to hold off until I have heard how to make it safer.


----------



## kelliope

Me!


----------



## QuantumCranker

^^^wow!!!^^^


----------



## Skelley

It is nice to be able to put faces with names. Kelliope, I have to agree with QC...you are beautiful. I tell people that I spend half my time on this forum chatting with brilliant people and they are convinced that you all are a bunch of coke-bottle glassed nerds that are still living in their parent's basements. Ok, maybe I am turning into a aquarium geek, but just from the pictures in this thread it goes to show that we all come from different walks of life.


So here I am opening a bottle of champagne vacationing in Orlando last summer. Not the greatest pic, but you get the point. And I said I would never put my picture on the internet...


----------



## GeoffinSTL

prolley not the best, but this is after having a good day at the beach, and the start to a fun night...hehe


----------



## kelliope

It is cool to see everyone and put a face to the name! Skelley - that is a great pic and so is yours, GeofinSTL! Looks like you are on for a good time!


----------



## GeoffinSTL

hah ayeah ...that was a good night...had some FUN TIMES!! haha.


----------



## David W. A.




----------



## David W. A.

http://www.hoofr.com/0/html/Home/DWApix.html

Try this again


----------



## gabeszone

Heres a picture of me and my 2 year old girl.


----------



## Jimbo205

Great photo!


----------



## bioch

Gumby said:


> I just realized I've never responded to this thread...
> 
> Here ya go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me being my tall self with an exgirlfriend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dressed up:


8 foot?


----------



## Petfairy

Hmm... ok, i give in...


----------



## treepimp

hello everyone.


----------



## Twize

Say Cheese...


----------



## gacp

Me


----------



## Moo

wow...so i just saw this thread was even here...sooo
here's an okay one?








check out photobucket too!
moocrew - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
It's got WAY more on it..plus a bunch of other random stuff about me.
I'm kinda in the middle on cleaning it up right now.

you could always check my myspace too..I''ve got a lot of pics on there too!

P.S...my hair really isn't black....LONG story.


----------



## gibmaker

yo from GreenBay Wi


----------



## gibmaker

I meant to attach a better photo

Hard to believe thats the same tank now that I look at the picture


----------



## Twisted_Angel

Here's Me


----------



## Skelley

Welcome Twisted Angel!


----------



## absinthe_fi

Gumby said:


> I just realized I've never responded to this thread...
> 
> Here ya go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me being my tall self with an exgirlfriend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dressed up:


hehe gumby  nice to see you here...it's boO :mrgreen:

ok, i'm new here but here's my picture.


----------



## primal

Here is me a few years ago: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v104/insignia100/6030_orig_yaa24_030329_6604_36002.jpg
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Actually, just kidding! This is the real me: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v104/insignia100/l_99855e90302c44d8114c18c716acd610.jpg


----------



## cwlodarczyk

primal said:


> Here is me a few years ago: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v104/insignia100/6030_orig_yaa24_030329_6604_36002.jpg
> .
> Actually, just kidding! This is the real me: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v104/insignia100/l_99855e90302c44d8114c18c716acd610.jpg


I liked the first one better!


----------



## will5

*Hi*

Here is a pic of me and my son waiting on the xmass train with santa on it.


----------



## Jimbo205

Will, great photo!


----------



## Cavan Allen

Alright, alright! This is me:


----------



## Gomer

I know that face! Looks like you may have lost a little weight too?
/envy (just got back from running LOL)


----------



## Cavan Allen

72lbs and it's going to stay off.  Anyone who'd like to know how can PM me.


----------



## Jimbo205

Congratulations!

That takes discipline and will power. Good for you.


----------



## Robert Hudson

> I know that face! Looks like you may have lost a little weight too?
> /envy (just got back from running LOL)


Its Jared, the subway guy!


----------



## BlackTop_Kings

I didnt know it was PiC day....here ya go








Give ya a 360* view...LOL this is my back Tatt
















Oct working on my DIY 180g
















Dot LOL you all PJ that look like mine....LOL


----------



## Jimbo205

He has a tattoo of an Aquatic Plant on his back!!!! (kidding)

Very nice photos.


----------



## jazzlvr123

ok why not, here I am (sorry no tattoos or shirtless photos ; )


----------



## JanS

Congrats on the weight loss Cavan!

Funky clock you have in the background Jazz... LOL!


----------



## zQ.

Here is my pic on a plant collecting trip.








Ahhh,wish i could give someone some kgs =))


----------



## eyebeatbadgers

Here's a couple pics of me at the office...


----------



## Kelley

Whoa!! Now there is a job that I could NOT do! I am no good with heights. 

Nice pics.


----------



## nkambae

Newbie plant guy here in MN.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v12/nkambae/stu.jpg

stu


----------



## gotcheaprice

Do I need a haircut?


----------



## Jessie

Myself and my oldest friend


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Me.......HA!!!!....I'm so dreamy!


----------



## goalcreas

Who else thinks this guy looks like Syler?



eyebeatbadgers said:


>


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

From South Park?


----------



## goalcreas

From Heros.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Yeah, he does......he has that quasi-generic "handsome with dark features" look about him. He reminds me of a lot of people I see, actually.


----------



## goalcreas

I was kind of wondering how I would get a cartoon out of him, especially the round faces typical of southpark


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

Well, he does kinda look like Skylar from South Park (minus the hard hat, of course!).


----------



## goalcreas

Lol


----------



## turbomkt

I think you mean "Sylar". The bad guy who eats brains...


----------



## goalcreas

That is right, where did I get the "K" from.
Probably since my DVR messed up when I was on vacation and I missed out on the episode 3 weeks back. Have not watched the last two yet, gonna watch the one I missed that the folks house this weekend and will come back to the rest on the DVR.

Anyway, doesn't he look almost identical?


----------



## turbomkt

Definite relative!


----------



## puttyman70

Is anyone else wondering if that is a tatoo of Hygrophila sp. 'Red' on Jessie's hip? lol.


----------



## Jessie

hahaha! Actually it's an abstract nautilus shell. Needs a little touch up in the chambers.









It's looks a little distorted from the curve of my side.


----------



## gotcheaprice

Lol, someone on a different forums asked if I was a guy or girl....


----------



## jazzlvr123

wow thats a pretty cool lookin tat, cute horse too hehe


----------



## puttyman70

jazzlvr123 said:


> wow thats a pretty cool lookin tat, cute horse too hehe


What horse?


----------



## Jessie

Thanks jazzlvr  Tattoos are the other thing I collect aside from fish and bladed objects. Parker, the horse, is 35 and the inspiration behind one of my other tattoos. I've had him since I was 7.

puttyman, the aging equine I'm standing next to... ya know, tall and stuff


----------



## eyebeatbadgers

DonaldmBoyer said:


> Well, he does kinda look like Skylar from South Park (minus the hard hat, of course!).


hahahhahahhaha


----------



## Robert Hudson

tats, fish, and bladed objects? hmmm... no piercings? Bladed objects? What are you, celtic?


----------



## Jessie

Not Celtic, just strange 

Daggers make great collector items! hehe


----------



## lildark185

I've never noticed this post on the forum before. Nice tattoo btw Jessie.


----------



## goalcreas

Jessie said:


> Not Celtic, just strange


I wouldn't say that, it is actually more normal these days then not.
It has been at least 8 years or so since Metallica's Enter Sandman can actually be considered "Elevator Music" or "Waiting Room Music" (always hated them) and the more HC the better (in the mainstream), so that to me is more norm then strange.

Yes, it is a very nice Tatoo and Horse also, keep up the good work.


----------



## Freshwater

Ok, so no Tattoos but I really do love fish....

Is this wrong to post?









And my faith full steed...









Although I do tend to go for the furry look in winter...









New to planted tanks, and really appreciate the advice I'm finding here.

Todd


----------



## JanS

Freshwater said:


> Is this wrong to post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Todd


Oh heck no....  Many of us who keep fish don't mind fishing at all.

Lot's of cool new activity and great photos lately. Keep em coming!


----------



## Freshwater

Great, Thank you JanS


----------



## jaidexl

eyebeatbadgers said:


> hahahhahahhaha


Funny, now you're Myspace Tom _and_ someone from heroes _and_ a Southpark character. :lol:

I'm the dude...


----------



## D.C._United_Caps_Fan

I guess I'll jump on in here too! Heres a few of me and my ugly mug:

Chillin in a duck blind @ Accotink Bay Wildlife Refuge , Ft. Belvoir, VA- Oct, 2007









Chesapeake Bay - Point Lookout State Park, MD - Sept 2007









Chesapeake Bay - Point Lookout State Park, MD - Sept 2007


----------



## D.C._United_Caps_Fan

Oh, and I almost forgot....

Here is my best non fish buddy, with whom I share my humble home. He enjoys our fine finned friends too! :ezpi_wink1:

His name is Bandit. He was a rescue, born into a feral city cat population in Washington D.C.. I found him after Hurricane Isabel went through in mid Sept 2003. He was approx 4 weeks old. No mom to be found anywhere, we think she was killed in the storm , probably by flooding. No litter mates anywhere to be found either. Just him, wet, ragged, and alone barely peeking above the 4" high grass of my friends unmowed lawn. He weighed in at a whopping 6 ounces, was COVERED in fleas, and fit entirely in the palm of my small hand. Vet said he was malnourished ( he was skin and bones) and most likely the runt of his litter. He will be 5 years old this coming August of 2008, is about 10lbs of lean, supermodel kitty muscle, and is still smaller than most average adult cats, but in 110% most excellent heath! And MAN on MAN is he ever one hell of a talker, and a bit of a SPAZ too. Hes definately still got the "wild" in him, and I think some of that will always be there, since he is a "wild" feral cat. And yes, his eyes are a stunning, bright Atlantic Sea Green.


----------



## kakkoii

Jessie said:


> Not Celtic, just strange
> 
> Daggers make great collector items! hehe


Jesse, I don't think that is strange. My sister and other family members collect knives, daggers, etc...


----------



## Jessie

kakkoii said:


> Jesse, I don't think that is strange. My sister and other family members collect knives, daggers, etc...


Good  Cause then I live in a bubble of gentle clouds and tulips.


----------



## kakkoii

Sorry I spelled your name wrong.


----------



## starrystarstarr

here i am







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## frozenbarb

Loool. I remember you from 
Planted Tank Forum.

Good to see you here.


----------



## starrystarstarr

yea im on there to as well as well as a few more forums.


----------



## freydo

glad to see that this thread is still alive 

great photo starrystarstarr and welcome to APC!


----------



## vancat

I don't think Dennis and Bailin will mind...
Dennis Deitz on the left. 
Me- penny- "vancat" in the middle. 
Bailin Shaw -"texex94" on the right.

Taken in 2004. First meeting of the NEAPS.
Current hairstyles may vary.


----------



## Bert H

vancat said:


> I don't think Dennis and Bailin will mind...
> Dennis Deitz on the left.
> Me- penny- "vancat" in the middle.
> Bailin Shaw -"texex94" on the right.
> 
> Taken in 2004. First meeting of the NEAPS.
> Current hairstyles may vary.


Do you still have NEAPS? I haven't seen any posts from Dennis in ages, was wondering how he was doing.


----------



## vancat

Hi Bert,
NEAPS went kaput. I keep in touch with Bailin, but we have lost Dennis! We assume he is still in MA, and going to school. We miss him too. Dennis, man, ya out there?
penny


----------



## JanS

Nice to put a face to the name Penny!


----------



## vancat

hi there jan!
EEEK! did I just see your unicorn BLINK?


----------



## JanS

LOL! Yes, he does blink, or maybe he's winking... LOL!


----------



## supersmirky

Hmm..I never saw this thread. Well here's my pic!


----------



## vancat

supersmirky
I have a question mark where your picture should be.

WOOPS! It's there now....maybe it was your camo pants.


----------



## davemonkey

I've got my pic on my user profile, but here's one of me and my baby nephew...










-dave


----------



## Bert H

I can certainly see the family resemblance!  How old is he?


----------



## bigstick120

bump


----------



## PeterE

I thought it would be funny to put my picture in here, so here you go:








And the face on shot (not for viewers with sensitive eyes).








I know what you are probably thinking: Jeez, he's young! I'm 14.


----------



## Big_Fish

That's me on the left... 

hoto:


----------



## CRS Fan

Here's a picture with some of my planted tanks in the background







.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## dabrybry

New guy, but here is a pic  I'm on the left


----------



## jeremy1

That's me with a nice mahi (dolphin) fishing out of Oak Island, NC 40+ miles offshore.










Nice African Pompano that fell for skirted ballyhoo on the troll.


----------



## Se7eN

If you can Identify my best friend in this picture, PM me in the next 20 minutes and I'll send you 2 ounces of 4dkh solution for free...


----------



## pepetj

Me after collecting naturally dried-burned Coccoloba uvifera nearby the shore some 30 miles East of Santo Domingo City in Dominican. My wife took this pic.










Pepetj
Santo Domingo


----------



## ChadRamsey

myself and one of my other scales friends


----------



## Phact

Here I am, this is a candid shot my friend took of me:


----------



## singolz

Phact said:


> Here I am, this is a candid shot my friend took of me:


:whistles:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzFishKid

Se7eN said:


> If you can Identify my best friend in this picture, PM me in the next 20 minutes and I'll send you 2 ounces of 4dkh solution for free...


Bobby Flay!

Darn... i'm 6 months late.


----------



## wacky

This is me in the middle and my brother Billy Bob on the right, and my other brother Billy Joe ........ I am enjoying this here forum ...... but I cain't wait for my tank to grow, where I can have some Greens and Shrimp ...... already got da grits!!!


----------



## mudboots

This is Ned, who lives in my Wetland-n-a-Box on my office side-desk








*One of the following is a picture of me * 
ound:








(a jack that escaped into our backyard from who-knows-where...)








(during a wetland training pilot we did in Maryland recently)


----------



## phoenixkiller

I'm a younger member, hoping to get more experience by adulthood  .


----------

